# Poop a la puppie



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Before anyone starts, I realize that cleaning up pup poop is the best course. I just don't enjoy it. I have a lot of field and yard, and I'd rather just have it decompose way out back. 

Problem is a pup's natural interest in all things poopy. So rather than clean it up with a shovel and walk it a loooong ways away, I'd like to know if there's something I can spray on it to make it absolutely uninteresting while it decomposes.

Any thoughts on such a thing?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Before anyone starts, I realize that cleaning up pup poop is the best course. I just don't enjoy it. I have a lot of field and yard, and I'd rather just have it decompose way out back.
> 
> Problem is a pup's natural interest in all things poopy. So rather than clean it up with a shovel and walk it a loooong ways away, I'd like to know if there's something I can spray on it to make it absolutely uninteresting while it decomposes.
> 
> Any thoughts on such a thing?


Nope. I have read the topic several forms on other forums and the conclusion has always been that you gotta clean it up.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Why did I expect this as the answer....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been trying to find the answer to that since the first time my old man handed me a shovel. All I did was say "WOW! How ya gonna get rid of that thing"?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Gotta be something. What don't dogs like? Vinegar? I could do the bitter apple thing. Bleach would slow the decomposition, I suppose.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Ted you are going to expend as much energy walking around and pouring vinegar on them as it would take to pick them up :lol: 
Get a set of those nice poop picker uppers that have a long handles - they make life make life easier.

Plus the first time you wipe out on the lawn from doing a big high speed skid from sliding thru a big "pile" and are laying on the grass dazed and injured with a big streak of dog crap up the back of ya - you are going to wish you had tidier habits....:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Vinegar is also used as a grass/weed killer!.  
Git off yer lazy butt and pickup!! :lol: ;-)


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

I hate to drag poop extracation equipment 25 yards away, then another 25 yards to fling into the brush, then bring home. And then there's the losing track of where it is. I suppose I could carry little brown flags and mark where I have to come back and clean...

So damned complicated. Can they be trained to either not poop, or clean their own (by some means other than eating...)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With a little bit of effort you can train them to crap in only one area. Most dogs will do that naturally but you don't get to make the decision where.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You could train her to pick it up and carry it over to the woods for you. Last night I let Deja and Gypsy out to potty, and Deja did her thing and came trotting back up on the porch, looked up at me, and deposited a nice big turd right at my feet, all proud of herself! She had picked it up and carried it back up to the porch just for me. Woo hoo. :lol: Silly dog.


Seriously, though, why can't you just go out with your dog, carrying the pooper scooper, and pick it up right then and get rid of it? That would be a lot easier than doing what I do, which is criss-cross the yard once a week and pick it up as I find it (my yard is smaller than yours, from the sound of it)?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I've been training for the poop on command since day 1 every day. I'm just lazy with the cleanup part.

I should start the pooping in 1 place routine.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's nothing more then an extension of house training!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Problem is a pup's natural interest in all things poopy. So rather than clean it up with a shovel and walk it a loooong ways away, I'd like to know if there's something I can spray on it to make it absolutely uninteresting while it decomposes.


I agree with the "clean it up" advice. However, if you want to make it uninteresting, you can add a small amount of crushed pineapple to the dogs food every day. This makes the poop unappetizing (like it was that appetizing in the first place????) to the dog, and they should leave it alone. I say should because it doesn't work for all dogs. There is also a powder called Forbid you can sprinkle on the dogs food that has the same effect.


----------



## Victoria Harter (Feb 13, 2007)

There are things you can add to their food to prevent them from eating their own poop. Just talk to you Veterinarian!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Victoria Harter said:


> There are things you can add to their food to prevent them from eating their own poop. Just talk to you Veterinarian!


Some work and some do not, on some dogs and not others.

I'm much more fond of the drop-it and leave-it commands. ;-)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

One of the advantages to RAW is smaller, drier poo. Ted, just imagine what you would be cleaning up if you fed kibble....some deal with crap the size & consitancy (sic) of cowpies!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> One of the advantages to RAW is smaller, drier poo. Ted, just imagine what you would be cleaning up if you fed kibble....some deal with crap the size & consitancy (sic) of cowpies!


YEAH, Ted, so stop your whining! :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Just wait for it to dry up and step on it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Be careful with the products like For-bid, because they can be hard on the liver, etc.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'm so proud of his diet and how well he's doing, so I'll avoid chemicals as you say Kristen.

Guess I'll just have to suck it up... er, you know what I mean. Clean it up.


----------



## Sara Weise (Feb 12, 2008)

You mean you haven't taught your dogs to do this yet?








​


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I pick up after the dog is done. I have pooper scoopers in strategic locations (next to the potty area) with buckets that have hinged lids. Once it is almost full it goes into the "doggie septic system" that works quite well actually. I have two on the property next to each area and away from our well and the house. 

The large day runs I pick up every other or every third day since I potty the dogs before going in there so they rarely poop and the dog kennels I pick up every evening at feeding time. 

I know, I am a weirdo, but when you have a spouse that HATES steeping in shit, it is easier to pick it up right away than try and remember where the dog left it later......\\/ \\/


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

What? Poop scoopin' has got to be the most enjoyable part of owning a dog!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I hate when it get layered in the various snowfalls throughout the winter. Spring break-up gets pretty interesting around here. This years snowfall about 130 inches. Ah spring!!!


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I hate when it get layered in the various snowfalls throughout the winter. Spring break-up gets pretty interesting around here. This years snowfall about 130 inches. Ah spring!!!



Yummy!!! :-o


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I know, I am a weirdo, but when you have a *spouse that HATES steeping in shit*, it is easier to pick it up right away than try and remember where the dog left it later......\\/ \\/


Now I am most certain you meant stepping in it but the image of a spouse *steeping in it* made me laugh quite alot.:lol: :lol: 
Talk about being in the doghouse! :-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Folks, lets not get to far away from the concept of a working dog forum.
I'm as guilty as the rest for "getting lost" with a post but with all the new folks comming on board we need to show a bit more restraint lest we become another house breaking/my dog peed on the bed/how do I trim fluffy's hair, kinda forum. 
Thanks! :wink:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Bob may be right, but that is one hysterical picture


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Will Kline said:


> Now I am most certain you meant stepping in it but the image of a spouse *steeping in it* made me laugh quite alot.:lol: :lol:
> Talk about being in the doghouse! :-o


OOooops :razz: :razz: 


Sorry Bob, we are getting off on a sh****n tangent.....\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not a problem Carol. I'm just seeing a huge surge of new people and I don't want to loose what makes this a great "working" dog forum. 
Absolutly nothing wrong with having fun. Heaven knows Ida been banned before I got a first post finished. :lol:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Very glad to hear enrollment is up. This forum definately deserves it. And a lot of that credit has to go to the mods that keep us civil


----------

